
This is why the mobile web is dying - do
http://advice.interviewed.com/mobile-web-is-dying
======
manicdee
Starting from the top: banner for the LA Times app n the App Store (which
should disappear if you already have it, but often gets replaced with a banner
to open the app that you have installed). Then a hamburger menu on a bar with
the name of the site. Then a bar with some links that LA Times wants you to
see all the time (Most popular, weather). Then a ribbon stating that you have
read N of M free articles and asking you to subscribe.

Then the content.

Then a ribbon advertising the hot stories.

What sucks about all that? I suspect the original author thought the truth to
be self-evident.

